# Mejores y peores bancos online y físicos con opción online



## Carla99999 (6 Sep 2008)

Hola,

Estoy buscando un buen banco online (o varios para aprovechar lo mejor de cada uno) y así perder de vista a los bancos y cajas tradicionales que no hacen más que robarte. Parece que viven para inventarse nuevos métodos de joder al cliente cobrando por cada gilipollez y para perdonarte la vida si se ven obligados a atenderte personalmente y no quieres comprar sus producto de mierda del momento con tropecientas condiciones y obligaciones que te hacen perder el tripe de la supuesta ganancia. Y para todo lo demás, solo atiende una persona, las máquinas no funcionan nunca ni la mitad y se forman colas intermibales que te hacen perder muchisimo tiempo.

Pues nada, estoy indignada, que se vayan a tomar el pelo a otra. He visto este hilo en otro foro y la verdad es que según que banco online da miedo la verdad. Hay que tener cuidado. ¿Cual me recomendáis? Que tengan buena atención y eficiencia y me salga todo gratis, sin matenimientos ni historias. De momento creo que iré descartanto cualquier cosa del Santander (Openbank e Ibanesto).


Mejores y peores bancos online y físicos con opción online. - InverForo


> Según mi experiencia valoro una buena atención al cliente (incluyo operaciones telefonicas) y que la web funcione perfecta para permitir todo tipo de operaciones rapidamente y sin problemas. Espero que podamos hacer un buen hilo con nuestras experiencias, pq me guistaría encontrar bancos realmente serios en vez de andar probando, que es desesperante.
> 
> *Mi ranking de bancos online:*
> 
> ...


----------



## pobre_pringao (6 Sep 2008)

Todos roban hasta donde se lo permitan las leyes. A menos gasto de infraestructuras más beneficios, pero es lo mismo. ¿Es mentira?


----------



## Carla99999 (6 Sep 2008)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Todos roban hasta donde se lo permitan las leyes. A menos gasto de infraestructuras más beneficios, pero es lo mismo. ¿Es mentira?



Eso no es así. El que roba hasta que ya no se lo permiten las leyes y el sistema es este:


> http://www.noticiasdealava.com/ediciones/2007/07/24/sociedad/espana-mundo/fotos/3790747.jpg



Los bancos en realidad están abusando de su posición para hacer de España su paraiso. No se donde leí que España es el país con mas bancos por metro cuadrado del mundo (quitando los paraisos fiscales, que ténicamente son bancolandia). Y encima es de los paises desarrollados donde más te cobran por gilipolleces, que esto no pasa así a nivel mundial. Vale ya de decir que todo tiene que ser a precio y condiciones europeas pero con sueldos españoles. La realidad es que en España las condiciones y precios de montones de cosas son mucho peores que en los paises europeos donde cobran más.


----------



## mrcoellos (6 Sep 2008)

Vaya, juanantz, la imagen de tu firma es genial.


----------



## andion (6 Sep 2008)

"buen" y "banco", son términos incompatibles en una misma frase. A no ser del tipo " voy a realizar un buen atraco a ese puto banco".


----------



## Adicto (6 Sep 2008)

Ing, la red de cajeros en la que sacar pasta es muchoo mayor que la del bbva. Te dan dinero por domiciliar la nómina y recibos. Los depósitos y la remuneración es mejor que la de uno-e. Cuando llamas (totalmente gratis si usas el teléfono de nomásnumeros900) si dices operador tardas unos segundos en que te pongan con una persona, no te marean con 20 mil grabaciones. No tiene nada que ver con esos hijos de puta de BBVA ¿qué más quieres?


----------



## Pancho Villa II (6 Sep 2008)

Yo llevo tres años en ING direct, en total he pagado cero patatero en comisiones, cero problemas. Cuando he tenido alguna duda, he llamado y me la han solucionado.

Y al menos para mi, el poder sacar en cualquier 4b o 6000, no tiene precio.


----------



## PROM (6 Sep 2008)

Openbank no se lo recomiendo ni a mi peor enemigo. 
Me bloquearon la cuenta y no podía hacer transferencias, los llamo y dicen que la cuenta está bloqueada y no saben por qué. Les digo que me pasen con su superior y se niegan. Tuve que solucionarlo a través del teléfono de Reclamaciones y amenazando con denunciar al Banco de España. Total 15 días para poder sacar todo mi dinero de esa porquería de banco. 
Conforme está el panorama imaginaos lo que piensas cuando no te quieren dar tu dinero sin motivo justificado.


----------



## BarneyStinson (6 Sep 2008)

Desde el cambio a la nueva plataforma Openbank sencillamente apesta.

Yo me he cambiado a ING.


----------



## polnet (6 Sep 2008)

Yo de ING por el momento sólo puedo hablar bien, depues de las experiencias con Bankinter (que sólo saben cobrar comisiones), cualquier cosa es mejor...


----------



## EL FARAON (7 Sep 2008)

Yo tengo las siguientes cuentas por internet y todas van bien, sin comisiones de ningun tipo y alta rentabilidad (la mejor en rentabilidad Activobank)

Las enumero por la sencillez de operar en sus paginas:

1- Oficinadirecta
2- ING
3- Uno-e
4- Activobank


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

Pancho Villa II dijo:


> Yo llevo tres años en ING direct, en total he pagado cero patatero en comisiones, cero problemas. Cuando he tenido alguna duda, he llamado y me la han solucionado.
> 
> Y al menos para mi, el poder sacar en cualquier 4b o 6000, no tiene precio.



¿Lo de los cajeros como va exactamente? Es que no entiendo mucho de redes y creo que clavan bastante dinero por sacar donde no corresponde. Creo que hay dos redes principales: Servired y 4B, ¿pero a que bancos pertenecen cada una de ellas? ¿Con una tarjeta del BBVA en que cajeros puedes sacar sin que te claven aparte de los propios de la entidad?

Gracias.


----------



## azazel_iii (7 Sep 2008)

Yo de momento con BBVA e ING. De momento ningún tipo de problema.

También es cierto que me decante finalmente por ING porque tengo la sede principal en España a 5 minutos de casa por si las moscas.


----------



## entropico (7 Sep 2008)

*mi granito de arena y pregunta*



YouYourself dijo:


> ¿Lo de los cajeros como va exactamente? Es que no entiendo mucho de redes y creo que clavan bastante dinero por sacar donde no corresponde. Creo que hay dos redes principales: Servired y 4B, ¿pero a que bancos pertenecen cada una de ellas? ¿Con una tarjeta del BBVA en que cajeros puedes sacar sin que te claven aparte de los propios de la entidad?
> 
> Gracias.



Me sumo a la pregunta. Veo que la manera de sacar "cash" si domicilias la nomina en ING es por los cajeros de la red 4B, pero ¿te cobran comisión? ¿hay bancos en que si otros que no? ¿te cobran siempre por usar cajero?

Se que los de Servired son grandes cajas como "La Caixa" que salieron de la red 6000, por dejandoles en bragas al resto de cajas más pequeñas. Actualmente creo que red 6000 y 4B tienen algún tipo de "alianza".

Así que grosso modo:

* Servired: algunas Caixas grandes
* 6000: Cajitas
* 4B: banquitos. Funcionando "todavía" con OS/2 los cajeros, por lo poco que he mirado.

Mirando por guguel se puede ver quien pertenece a que red:

* ServiRed (Caixa, BBVA, Caja Madrid) se transforma en sociedad annima para afrontar operaciones corporativas - elConfidencial.com
Servired = Caixa, BBVA, CajaMadrid

ServiRed |

* Bancos 4B:

http://www.4b.es/asp/main.asp?p=4b0.htm

La verdad es ahora que lo he consultado no veo tantos bancos en 4B ni tanta "caja" en Servired. ¿Estan todos los demás en la red 6000?:


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

Sí, pero hay que tener cuidado que una cosa es que "se alíen" y otra que te salga gratis. A lo mejor BBVA ahora tiene una alianza que permite sacar dinero de Caja Madrid, pero eso puede significar que lo hace posible cuando antes no era (y no que salga gratis y se considere la misma red).


----------



## azazel_iii (7 Sep 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Creo que hay dos redes principales: Servired y 4B, ¿pero a que bancos pertenecen cada una de ellas?
> Gracias.



Los cajeros del Santander son 4B por lo que con ING no tienes problemas para sacar de ahí. Yo es lo que siempre hago.

Por eso tengo cuenta en el BBVA y en ING, Es prácticamente imposible no encontrarte un cajero de esos en España.


----------



## Mamadoo (7 Sep 2008)

*Jajaja.*



andion dijo:


> "buen" y "banco", son términos incompatibles en una misma frase. A no ser del tipo " voy a realizar un buen atraco a ese puto banco".



Pues eso. Que me parto.


----------



## Pancho Villa II (7 Sep 2008)

entropico dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta. Veo que la manera de sacar "cash" si domicilias la nomina en ING es por los cajeros de la red 4B, pero ¿te cobran comisión? ¿hay bancos en que si otros que no? ¿te cobran siempre por usar cajero?
> 
> Se que los de Servired son grandes cajas como "La Caixa" que salieron de la red 6000, por dejandoles en bragas al resto de cajas más pequeñas. Actualmente creo que red 6000 y 4B tienen algún tipo de "alianza".
> 
> ...



Tener transferencias gratuitas disminuye la necesidad de dinero en efectivo, mi padre cuando compró el coche, en un ejemplo de lonchafinismo puro y duro se fue con 2,5 millones de pesetas a lo Gil y Gil desde el banco al concesionario por no pagar la transferencia.


Estos son casi todos los bancos y cajas de los que puedes sacar con la tarjeta de debito sin coste, si no encuentras uno cerca es que estas en el desierto (o en seseña)

Banco Santander
Banco Popular
Banco Andalucia
Banco Castilla
Banesto
Banco Pastor
BBK
Caixa Galicia
Caixa Laietana
Caixa Ontinyent
Caixanova
Caja Cantabria
Caja Círculo de Burgos
Caja de Ávila
Caja de Badajoz
Caja de Burgos
Caja de Extremadura
Caja de Guadalajara
Caja de Jaén
Caja Duero
Caja Granada
Caja Inmaculada
Caja Mediterráneo
Caja Murcia
Caja Navarra
Caja Rioja
Caja Segovia
Caja Sur
CajaCanarias
Cajasol
Cajastur
CAMGE Financiera
CCM- Caja Castilla la Mancha
Ibercaja
Kutxa
La Caja de Canarias
Sa Nostra
Unicaja
Vital Kutxa


----------



## PROM (7 Sep 2008)

polnet dijo:


> Yo de ING por el momento sólo puedo hablar bien, depues de las experiencias con Bankinter (que sólo saben cobrar comisiones), cualquier cosa es mejor...



A mi con bankinter empezaron a cobrarme comisiones, los llame le dije que en la próxima comisión me cambiaba de banco y hasta hoy no me han cobrado nada.


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

Pancho Villa II dijo:


> Tener transferencias gratuitas disminuye la necesidad de dinero en efectivo, mi padre cuando compró el coche, en un ejemplo de lonchafinismo puro y duro se fue con 2,5 millones de pesetas a lo Gil y Gil desde el banco al concesionario por no pagar la transferencia.
> 
> 
> Estos son casi todos los bancos y cajas de los que puedes sacar con la tarjeta de debito sin coste, si no encuentras uno cerca es que estas en el desierto (o en seseña)
> ...



Pero eso es engañoso. En esa lista hay bancos y cajas que a lo mejor no te cobran por tener una tarjeta de debito, pero si te cobran por mantenimiento de cuenta, por tener menos cantidad X de dinero en la cuenta, y por mil gilipolleces.


----------



## Adicto (7 Sep 2008)

papon dijo:


> Barclays también tiene buenos depósitos de bienvenida, yo voy a abirme uno al 7% 3 meses sin comisiones aparentemente



No puedes contratarlo por internet y por supuesto que te cobran comisiones por transferencias. Quieren decir que no te cobran comisiones por nada.


----------



## CaCO3 (7 Sep 2008)

Yo tengo cuenta en uno-e, ing, activobank, openbank e ibanesto. En bancos tradicionales, no.

De esos cinco bancos sólo opero habitualmente con uno-e e ing. Los otros tres los tengo por si pillo alguna oferta interesante.

Mi impresión sobre uno-e:

+ Buen servicio telefónico.
+ Buena página web.
+ No requiere domiciliar la nómina para tener tarjeta y una cuenta corriente operativa (que admita cargos, transferencias a cualquier sitio, etc.).
+ Una de sus cuentas corrientes totalmente operativa (la cuenta remunerada) da un 3,5% de interés con sólo hacer un ingreso de 500 euros al mes.
~ Las tarjetas permiten sacar dinero sin comisión sólo desde cajeros del BBVA. Y por 30 céntimos desde el resto de cajeros Servired.
- No entra en las luchas por captación de capital, así que sus depósitos no tienen una rentabilidad demasiado alta.

Mi impresión sobre ing:

+ Buen servicio telefónico.
+ Buena página web.
+ Está a la que salta sobre las ofertas de captación de capital, así que suele ser posible colocar el dinero a un "buen" interés en algún depósito especial.
- Si no domicilias la nómina, la operativa es muy limitada.
+ Domiciliada la nómina, da muchas ventajas: tarjetas gratuitas y cuenta totalmente operativa (cuanta nómina).
+ La tarjeta de débito permite sacar sin comisión desde cualquier cajero 4B o 6000.
+ Devolución de un 2% de algunos recibos.
- La cuenta nómina no da interés.

Desde mi experiencia, los consejos que puedo darte son:
* Si no vas a domiciliar nómina, usa mejor uno-e.
* Si vas a domiciliarla, haz lo que yo: domicíliala en ing y domicilia allí también los recibos de los que te devuelven dinero (teléfono, luz, agua, gas). En cambio como cuenta habitual usa una cuenta remunerada de uno-e, así los 1.000 ó 2.000 euros que tengas en ella para gastos habituales te producen al 3,5%. Para ello basta con que programes una transferencia periódica a principio de mes desde la cuenta nómina de ing a la remunerada de uno-e. Además, puedes sacarte la mastercard de crédito de uno-e que te devuelve un 1% y lonchafinear un poco más.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2008)

bi kerful, mai frends, bi kerful


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Es que esa lista es una lista de entidades que funcionan con 4B y euro6000 (si no me equivoco).
> 
> Por lo tanto puedes sacar a debito de ellas gratis con ING.
> 
> Me parece que Pancho Villa II se refería a eso.



¿Pero 4b y euro6000 se condideran la misma red (no cobran comisiones entre si)?


----------



## g0lf0 (7 Sep 2008)

Yo tengo ibanesto e ingdirect, y están a un nivel parecido, si acaso ahora un poco mejor Ibanesto.

En la cuenta azul te devuelven un 3% en lugar del 2% de los recibos de ING, y para los depósitos te dan el 6,10 frente al 6 de ING, ambos hasta fin de año.

Yo voy moviendo el dinero de uno al otro según lo que ofrecen y no me caso con nadie.


----------



## Caduki (7 Sep 2008)

Yo estoy con ING con varios de sus productos y (hasta ahora) ningún problema.Para mí lo mejor es que no cobran ninguna comisión y el reembolso del 2% de los recibos cada mes (algo es algo).
También es verdad que no he probado ningún otro banco on-line.


----------



## pedrot (7 Sep 2008)

yo tengo los tres online que más se comentan por aquí: openbank, ing e ibanesto (además de banesto como banco físico), lo peor la web de openbank, lo lioso del contrato antes de darte de alta en ibanesto y alguna cosa de su web, el más afinado es ing, ningún problema con nada aunque sus ofertas no son las más competitivas.


La mayoría están basados en su publicidad, en ing por ejemplo si no te las ingenias para conseguir un buen depósito tu dinero rinde al 3%, con disponibilidad, eso sí, pero es una puta mierda de interés.


Si solo se quiere meter la pasta en un sitio 12 meses lo mejor es buscar una oficina de un banco cerca de casa, pactar 0 comisiones (que se puede en muchos bancos si solo vas a hacer un depósito) y te puedes llevar un 5,5 o 6% tae por tu dinero y te olvidas hasta dentro de un año.


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

g0lf0 dijo:


> Yo tengo ibanesto e ingdirect, y están a un nivel parecido, si acaso ahora un poco mejor Ibanesto.
> 
> En la cuenta azul te devuelven un 3% en lugar del 2% de los recibos de ING, y para los depósitos te dan el 6,10 frente al 6 de ING, ambos hasta fin de año.
> 
> Yo voy moviendo el dinero de uno al otro según lo que ofrecen y no me caso con nadie.



Pero solo teniendo en cuenta las ofertas. Si sucede como dicen en Ibanesto/Openbank que te hacen corralitos con el dinero y es imposible operar, ya no importa lo que ofrezcan, no vale nada.


----------



## Touching_Balls (7 Sep 2008)

ING Direct (Grupo Nederlanden) y OficinaDirecta (Banco Pastor), son los que mejores ratios y calidad de servicio ofrecen ( al menos es mi impresión), tengo aún (con saldos casi a cero) una cuenta en OpenBank y otra en BBVA (UNO-E). No voy a dar detalles, porque sería muy largo, pero no recomiendo estos últimos, su filosofía no es de buen servicio y a la mínima y por cualquier excusa te sablean, los otros dos anteriores no son unos santos, pero son mejores.

Y siempre la regla básica nr1. No más de 20.000 leuros en ninguna entidad financiera.


----------



## Tupper (7 Sep 2008)

mrcoellos dijo:


> Vaya, juanantz, la imagen de tu firma es genial.



Ja ja ja. No la había visto, muy buena !


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

Touching_Balls dijo:


> ING Direct (Grupo Nederlanden) y OficinaDirecta (Banco Pastor), son los que mejores ratios y calidad de servicio ofrecen ( al menos es mi impresión), tengo aún (con saldos casi a cero) una cuenta en OpenBank y otra en BBVA (UNO-E). No voy a dar detalles, porque sería muy largo, pero no recomiendo estos últimos, su filosofía no es de buen servicio y a la mínima y por cualquier excusa te sablean, los otros dos anteriores no son unos santos, pero son mejores.
> 
> Y siempre la regla básica nr1. No más de 20.000 leuros en ninguna entidad financiera.



¿Exactamente que problemas has tenido con uno-e?

Tiene montones de servicios gratuitos (cuentas, tarjetas, transferencias, alertas por sms de cualquier operación...) y luego puedes usar cualquier oficina o cajero del BBVA para meter o sacar dinero.


----------



## g0lf0 (7 Sep 2008)

Yo tuve una movida gordisima con uno-e. El que quiera que me crea y el que no.. pues no.
Se me ocurrió regalarle a mi hermano el Via Digital (sí, hace unos añitos ya) y además del alta, le quería pagar 6 meses de television.
Como tengo todos sus datos y darle el dinero me parecía cutre, le abrí una cuenta en Uno-E (acaba de salir, practicamente) porque no le cobraban comisiones ni nada por el estilo.

Abrí la cuenta y en cuanto estuvo activa le transferí el dinero correspondiente a 6 meses, no me acuerdo cuanto era, pero tampoco mucho.

Le di el regalito, se lo instalaron, le llegaron los papeles de uno-e para formalizar el alta de la cuenta, y atención, *cuando la formalizó desapareció el dinero.*

El caso es que mi hermano es un dejado que no veas, y nunca lo reclamó, pero mi cuñada siempre que puede me echa en cara el "regalito" que les hicimos, que les hizo un descubierto, que les querían cortar el via digital.. un lio. El caso es que el capullo de mi hermano nunca mobvó un dedo, y seguro que se hubiera arreglado, sobre todo porque yo tenía el resguardo de la transferencia... pero me parece un error gravísimo.


----------



## YouYourself (7 Sep 2008)

No puedes hacer una transferencia a una cuenta antes de que confirmen la documentacion del dueño y cobren una cantidad de dinero de otra cuenta del mismo en otro banco (para probar que es el mismo y evitar fraudes). Por muy creada que esté la cuenta, las transferencias son anuladas, pero no se pierde el dinero. Si no llegó a entrar en la cuenta se quedó retenido en el proceso y habría que reclamar, pero si tu hermano ha sido tan perro de pasar nunca se sabrá si es un problema puntual y si lo habrían resuelto rápido.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Sep 2008)

Mi apuesta va por ING


un saludo


----------



## YouYourself (8 Sep 2008)

Touching_Balls dijo:


> Y siempre la regla básica nr1. No más de 20.000 leuros en ninguna entidad financiera.



Porque el banco de España solo asegura 20.000€ en caso de casque el banco, ¿no?


----------



## D-Fens (8 Sep 2008)

¿Soy el único que está contento con OpenBank?

Llevo con ellos desde que empezaron, o sea unos 10 años. Hará unos 6 ó 7, cuando la anterior burbuja (la de las puntocom) el Santander lo vendió a un grupo argentino y durante unos años se llamó Patagon Internet Bank. Desde hará un par de años vuelve a ser propiedad del Santander y ha recuperado el nombre y el logo original. En todo este tiempo no he tenido ningún problema, nunca. Jamás me han cobrado comisiones, las tarjetas (tanto la 4B MasterCard como la VISA) son gratuitas, puedes sacar dinero sin comisiones en los cajeros 4B del Grupo Santander (raro es el sitio donde no hay o bien un Santander o bien un Banesto), puedes usar las oficinas de Banesto para hacer determinadas operaciones también sin comisiones (yo las uso para ingresar los cheques de los clientes), la web y el teléfono funcionan correctamente... hace un par de meses terminé un trabajo para UK y el cliente me hizo una transferencia desde su banco inglés (Lloyd's) a mi cuenta de OpenBank: en teoría en este tipo de transferencias intracomunitarias tanto el emisor como el receptor tienen que pagar una comisión, sin embargo en mi caso el banco se hizo cargo de la parte que me correspondía. En fin.


----------



## YouYourself (8 Sep 2008)

Es que según dicen en Openbank es imposible operar. Como tengas algun problema reza. La página tiene muchos errores y para hacer alguna transfeerncia u operación puntual puede que sea soportable, pero para operar en bolsa y mover cantidades importantes de dinero...


----------



## D-Fens (8 Sep 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> para operar en bolsa y mover cantidades importantes de dinero...



Bueno, sobre eso no opino porque ni opero en bolsa ni muevo cantidades de dinero, para mi desgracia


----------



## Bactiman (8 Sep 2008)

Yo por mi experiéncia desde hace 2 años con ING sin problemas para nada.

Saludos,


----------



## YouYourself (8 Sep 2008)

¿Qué sistema operativo usan los cajeros de Caja Madrid? Hay unos cononudos que aceptan dinero y te lo cuenta e ingresan directamente y hacen casi de todo. Creo que son los mejores que he visto. En BBVA y similares son bastente cutres.


----------



## YouYourself (8 Sep 2008)

¿Nadie más usa bancos online? ¿Dónde están esos lonchafinistas cuando se les necesita? Es que con lo que roban los bancos de toda la vida actualmente y las mierdas que te ofrecen no entiendo como la gente no se pira masivamente a Internet.


----------



## Myshkin (8 Sep 2008)

Buff... pues yo he abierto la cuenta en Open Bank e iba a pasar casi todos mis ahorros allí para coger la oferta del 11% a un mes y después llevarmelo otra vez a ING... pero después de lo que estoy leyendo por aqui... no sé que hacer... 

No me lo recomendáis? Creéis que tendré problemas al intentar llevarmelo de nuevo a ING?

Gracias!!


----------



## plakaplaka (8 Sep 2008)

D-Fens dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que está contento con OpenBank?
> 
> Llevo con ellos desde que empezaron, o sea unos 10 años. Hará unos 6 ó 7, cuando la anterior burbuja (la de las puntocom) el Santander lo vendió a un grupo argentino y durante unos años se llamó Patagon Internet Bank. Desde hará un par de años vuelve a ser propiedad del Santander y ha recuperado el nombre y el logo original. En todo este tiempo no he tenido ningún problema, nunca. Jamás me han cobrado comisiones, las tarjetas (tanto la 4B MasterCard como la VISA) son gratuitas, puedes sacar dinero sin comisiones en los cajeros 4B del Grupo Santander (raro es el sitio donde no hay o bien un Santander o bien un Banesto), puedes usar las oficinas de Banesto para hacer determinadas operaciones también sin comisiones (yo las uso para ingresar los cheques de los clientes), la web y el teléfono funcionan correctamente... hace un par de meses terminé un trabajo para UK y el cliente me hizo una transferencia desde su banco inglés (Lloyd's) a mi cuenta de OpenBank: en teoría en este tipo de transferencias intracomunitarias tanto el emisor como el receptor tienen que pagar una comisión, sin embargo en mi caso el banco se hizo cargo de la parte que me correspondía. En fin.



En Openbank se dedican demasiado habitualmente a contratar los depósitos el mismo día en que entra la transferencia, cuando ésta tiene fecha valor del día siguiente.
Así, te clavan una comisión o intereses (o las dos cosas) por un descubierto que crean ellos mismos.
Yo ya sabía que lo hacían, y ordené en la oficina que no se hiciese el depósito hasta el día siguioente, pero ni por esas: parece que "el sistema" lo hace siempre o casi siempre, y como mucha gente no reclama por unos eurillos, les sale la jugada de puta madre. 

Otro tema que tienen es el de las claves, y tener que hacer llamadas para activarlas, problemas con la web....
Yo sólo lo recomendaría para un depósito y largarse, pero no para operar con frecuencia.


----------



## YouYourself (8 Sep 2008)

Joder, vaya practica, crear descubiertos a los clientes a mala ostia. En ING he creado depositos al dia siguiente de hacer la transferencia desde otro banco y sin problemas.


----------



## litio (8 Sep 2008)

*Otro con ING*

Pues que queréis que os diga,... otro con ING desde hace 4 años sin ningún problema y para que mentir contentísimo:

- Cipoteca Naranja (unos 140.000 pavos de capital)
- Cuenta Nomina
- Deposito Naranja
- Un par de tarjetas de crédito

Lo mejor, es el primer banco que me devuelve dinero (domiciliación de recibos) y no cobra por nada.... o casi nada de lo que este dentro del paquete "estándar".... es la mar de curioso eso de ver a final de mes un importe de 5€ por devolución de un 2% de recibos....

En la otra cara de la moneda esta un Banco que siempre no tengo más remedio que hablar VERDADERA PESTE de el = BANCO POPULAR :
Pandilla de mangantes, ladrones, rateros, estafadores.... joder valientes hijos de puta que me cobraban hasta por respirar el aire de su oficina...... un ejemplo estupido para que veáis... me cobraban 30 céntimos de Euros por el envió mensual de mis movimientos.... en fin, desde esto hasta el infinito y mas haya...


----------



## nief (9 Sep 2008)

*mis experiencias*

Yo con ing la verdad muy bien llevo casi 6 meses y muy contento.
Seriamente pensando pasarme a la cuenta nomina tambien.

El santander tambien cobra los movimientos y no dan un puto duro.

Otro que apesta es el banco pastor!! joder una vez ingrese 100e en una cuenta que dije que era mia y luego a continuacion mande comprar acciones muchas con esa misma cuenta y tp me pidieron identificacion!!!!!!!!!!!!
Una vez hecho asi se lo dije y al dia siguiente retire todo mi dinero de dicho banco.

Caixa galicia otra que cobra por todo madre mia! ni verla...

Bankinter muy bien, se hacen un poco lio con las claves pero bien.

ese es mi resumen.

Muy bueno este hilo!! pero muy muy bueno, deberian hacerlo fijo para denuncias y recomendaciones de bancos


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

Cuidadito con el grupo Santander entero en cuestiones online (Openbank, Ibanesto). Es tocho, pero cuentan la historia tanto clientes como trabajadores de atención al cliente y hasta los propios programadores: SerHost - La página de openbank o como NO tratar a tus clientes

¿Y que hay de esto?: Openbank bloquea las cuentas a los clientes que no muestran sus nminas y les invita a darse de baja - elConfidencial.com


----------



## paaq (9 Sep 2008)

D-Fens dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que está contento con OpenBank?
> 
> Llevo con ellos desde que empezaron, o sea unos 10 años. Hará unos 6 ó 7, cuando la anterior burbuja (la de las puntocom) el Santander lo vendió a un grupo argentino y durante unos años se llamó Patagon Internet Bank. Desde hará un par de años vuelve a ser propiedad del Santander y ha recuperado el nombre y el logo original.



No.

Patagon es un banco creado en Argentina por dos veinteañeros que se lo vendieron al Santander en plena burbuja de las puntocom. El Santander ya tenía Openbank para entonces, pero había que comprar como fuera (es lo que tienen las burbujas), lo que hicieron durante años fue compaginar las dos marcas con pésimos resultados.

Patagon y SCH, historia de un desencuentro


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

Lo de que te hagan un corralito ilegal cuado quieran hasta que les proporciones justificantes de tu vida en verso no tiene precio.


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## nihilist (9 Sep 2008)

Si, yo también he tenido problemas con Openbank (antes Patagon). La atención telefónica (y siendo un banco on-line la única que tienen) es de lo peor... te tiras un buen rato hablando con máquinas, para luego quedarte esperando a que un operador, que en el caso que te llegue a atender (a veces acababa colgando desesperado para volver a iniciar el proceso) te vuelvan a pedir los datos que ya has introducido por teléfono (DNI, claves)... desesperante.

ING funciona. Chupas contestadores automáticos, pero casi siempre suelen dar respuesta satisfactoria.


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

En eso uno-e es el mejor banco. Siempre te atienden personalmente sin esperas ni contestadores.


----------



## trafec (9 Sep 2008)

Lo que yo tengo que contar no tiene relación con prestaciones ni calidad precisamente. Es solo una advertencia.

Caixa Catalunya via internet.
Poderes notariales para actuar sobre una cuenta. Según poderes, mínimo 3 firmas simultaneas.

Pues... via internet.... resulta que cualquiera de los apoderados tiene acceso a la cuenta, sin necesidad del quorum legal. Y para transferència solo necesita la tarjeta de contraseñas para verificar operaciones. No hay ningún sistema de validación de la triple firma(que si existe en oficina).

Asi que, al tanto con los poderes.


----------



## TRAX (9 Sep 2008)

plakaplaka dijo:


> En Openbank se dedican demasiado habitualmente a contratar los depósitos el mismo día en que entra la transferencia, cuando ésta tiene fecha valor del día siguiente.
> Así, te clavan una comisión o intereses (o las dos cosas) por un descubierto que crean ellos mismos.
> Yo ya sabía que lo hacían, y ordené en la oficina que no se hiciese el depósito hasta el día siguioente, pero ni por esas: parece que "el sistema" lo hace siempre o casi siempre, y como mucha gente no reclama por unos eurillos, les sale la jugada de puta madre.



Eso mismo me ha pasado con una IPF de 50000 euros con Bankinter. Esta mañana he ido a reclamar los 18 euros que me han clavado por este descubierto que se han inventado. Hay que ser miserable para hacer esta jugada tan patetica. Tenía al Bankinter por un banco serio, pero ahora lo tengo en observación. País de ladrones.


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

OSea que es generalizado. Hemos pasado de que para obtener más beneficios, los bancos primero compitieran por ofrecer los mejores servicios, luego por cobrar por todo lo posible y más al cliente, y ahora hemos alcanzado un nivel superior: el banco se inventa del modo más guarro como conscientemente joder al cliente para robarle.

Ya no vale con buscar todas las cosas por las que te pueden cobrar y aclararlo antes de contratar lo que sea. Ahora estás indefenso ante lo que se inventan ellos mismos para jugartela.


----------



## litio (9 Sep 2008)

*Detallazo!!*

Vaya detallazo : de ultima hora que ha tenido una caja que hasta hace poco era lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar por Sevilla, Huelva... Cádiz.

Concretamente hablo de *CAJASOL* (antigua Caja San Fernando y El Monte hasta hace un par de años que se han fusionado).

Antes cuando tenias nomina domiciliada con ellos te daban como "regalo" un descubierto en tu cuenta corriente SIN recargo alguno de la mitad del importe de la nomina. Por ejemplo, si tu nomina era de 1000 Euros te dejaban hasta un descubierto de -500 € en la cuenta..... 
Ahora, hasta hace un par de días lo acaban de quitar por la cara, sin previo aviso, conste de todas formas que era un servicio que te lo ofrecían por el simple hecho de ingresar la nomina (no constaba en ninguna parte del contrato de la CC) así que tal como te lo daban lo han quitado. 

Bueno shavales, aquí una nueva muestra de la falta de liquidez de las cajas y bancos....


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

Por cierto, ¿el sistema de tarjeta de coordenadas es más moderno y seguro que el de tener una clave operativa? En uno-e puedes usar la opción que elijas y creo que la tarjeta ofrece más seguridad relativamente, pq te la pueden robar y aparte es un coñazo tener que llevarla encima para operar.


----------



## YouYourself (9 Sep 2008)

uuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Nandosur (9 Sep 2008)

yo he contratado ING espero que no me defrauden , es para ir ahorrando todo lo posible


----------



## sandokan31416 (9 Sep 2008)

plakaplaka dijo:


> En Openbank se dedican demasiado habitualmente a contratar los depósitos el mismo día en que entra la transferencia, cuando ésta tiene fecha valor del día siguiente.
> Así, te clavan una comisión o intereses (o las dos cosas) por un descubierto que crean ellos mismos.
> Yo ya sabía que lo hacían, y ordené en la oficina que no se hiciese el depósito hasta el día siguioente, pero ni por esas: parece que "el sistema" lo hace siempre o casi siempre, y como mucha gente no reclama por unos eurillos, les sale la jugada de puta madre.
> 
> ...



A mí me hicieron eso en Caja Mandril hace muchos años en un ingreso como nuevo cliente, y encima un viernes = descubierto de tres días . 

Lo arreglé a base de reclamar al director por escrito ... Aprendí un montón, poco a poco uno deja de ser pardillo.


----------



## Bender (10 Sep 2008)

ING desde hace unos 3 años. Ninguna queja, funciona muy bien y cuando he necesitado hablar con una persona lo he conseguido rápidamente y han sido muy eficientes.

Para acciones a largo ING que no cobran comisiones por nada excepto por las compraventas (y en eso no son precisamente los más baratos, de ahí el usarlos sólo para largo).

Para corto Selftrade. En su momento el precio estaba muy bien, ahora sinceramente ya no lo se. En cuanto a servicio, excelente siempre.

De los demás bancos "no online" puedo contar historias de todos los colores, pero la mayoría son anecdóticas y en mi experiencia ninguno destaca especialmente por su competencia o por todo lo contrario.

My 2 cents.


----------



## YouYourself (10 Sep 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Gorbachofff (10 Sep 2008)

D-Fens dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que está contento con OpenBank?
> 
> Llevo con ellos desde que empezaron, o sea unos 10 años. Hará unos 6 ó 7, cuando la anterior burbuja (la de las puntocom) el Santander lo vendió a un grupo argentino y durante unos años se llamó Patagon Internet Bank. Desde hará un par de años vuelve a ser propiedad del Santander y ha recuperado el nombre y el logo original. En todo este tiempo no he tenido ningún problema, nunca. Jamás me han cobrado comisiones, las tarjetas (tanto la 4B MasterCard como la VISA) son gratuitas, puedes sacar dinero sin comisiones en los cajeros 4B del Grupo Santander (raro es el sitio donde no hay o bien un Santander o bien un Banesto), puedes usar las oficinas de Banesto para hacer determinadas operaciones también sin comisiones (yo las uso para ingresar los cheques de los clientes), la web y el teléfono funcionan correctamente... hace un par de meses terminé un trabajo para UK y el cliente me hizo una transferencia desde su banco inglés (Lloyd's) a mi cuenta de OpenBank: en teoría en este tipo de transferencias intracomunitarias tanto el emisor como el receptor tienen que pagar una comisión, sin embargo en mi caso el banco se hizo cargo de la parte que me correspondía. En fin.



De acuerdo con eso. Soy cliente de Openbank desde la época de Patagon (calculo que aprox. desde 2002) y nunca he tenido ningún problema grave. Un par de incomodidades puntuales en un par de ocasiones, pero nada importante, y en términos generales estoy bastante contento.


----------



## Gorbachofff (10 Sep 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Cuidadito con el grupo Santander entero en cuestiones online (Openbank, Ibanesto). Es tocho, pero cuentan la historia tanto clientes como trabajadores de atención al cliente y hasta los propios programadores: SerHost - La página de openbank o como NO tratar a tus clientes
> 
> ¿Y que hay de esto?: Openbank bloquea las cuentas a los clientes que no muestran sus nminas y les invita a darse de baja - elConfidencial.com



Pues no recuerdo que a mí me pidieran jamás la nómina. Ni a mi mujer, que también tiene cuenta. Y no nos han bloqueado nunca las cuentas.

Yo a esos bulos les prestaría la atención justa y los cogería con pinzas. Algunos acaban siendo ciertos, pero muchos otros son verdades mal explicadas o directamente invenciones.

En este caso no puedo saber si a otros les pasó, pero a nosotros dos no (igual es que si no tienes mucha pasta no das el perfil de blanqueador de capitales, que también puede ser )

PS: Mientras leo el hilo tengo publicidad en cabecera de la cuenta naranja de ING. Hasta en eso este foro es la caña!!!!


----------



## YouYourself (10 Sep 2008)

Aquí ya ha comentado un usuario que le hicieron un corralito y sin historias de nominas, por la cara vamos. Así que yo me lo creo.


----------



## brunorro (10 Sep 2008)

Touching_Balls dijo:


> ING Direct (Grupo Nederlanden) y OficinaDirecta (Banco Pastor), son los que mejores ratios y calidad de servicio ofrecen ( al menos es mi impresión), tengo aún (con saldos casi a cero) una cuenta en OpenBank y otra en BBVA (UNO-E). No voy a dar detalles, porque sería muy largo, pero no recomiendo estos últimos, su filosofía no es de buen servicio y a la mínima y por cualquier excusa te sablean, los otros dos anteriores no son unos santos, pero son mejores.
> 
> Y siempre la regla básica nr1. No más de 20.000 leuros en ninguna entidad financiera.



ING te cubre los primeros 20000 con el FDG español y (creo que) el 90% de los siguientes 20000 (18000) con el FDG holandés. Dan un poco más de margen, hasta los 38000.

Con la tontería pueden captar 18000 euros más de efectivo por cliente gracias, ahí lo han visto bien. Y yo estoy más cómodo en el sentido de que no tengo que andar moviendo pasta arriba y abajo entre cuentas.


----------



## litio (10 Sep 2008)

uuuuupppp!


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2008)

Debido a vuestros comentarios me acabo de hacer cliente de uno-e, pero la pregunta que me hago es... :

¿Cuanto de seguros son estos bancos frente a la tormenta que se avecina...? 



Saludos


----------



## nief (11 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Debido a vuestros comentarios me acabo de hacer cliente de uno-e, pero la pregunta que me hago es... :
> 
> ¿Cuanto de seguros son estos bancos frente a la tormenta que se avecina...?
> 
> ...



Muy buena pregunta si señor... yo de ing.

Pues los de ing hoy han ganado otro punto, me ha pasado un temita con la caixa galicia de flipar colega!! y los de ing ahi han estado revisando el tema hasta que se ha aclarado el tema, aunque ellos no tenian culpa ni que hacer nada pero se han portado!! un 10 para ellos joder muy bien y un puto cero para la caixa galicia....

Saludos


----------



## oscahie (11 Sep 2008)

Yo llevo 2 años y pico con la cuenta nómina de ING y nunca he tenido un solo problema, la verdad que no me puedo quejar. Y si llamas por teléfono es muy fácil que te atienda un operador y son profesionales que saben hacer su trabajo perfectamente.

La única queja es que envían mucha publicidad a casa, pero vamos, directa a la basura


----------



## YouYourself (11 Sep 2008)

Creo que puedes pedir que no te manden publicidad


----------



## albert_27 (11 Sep 2008)

*Mi caso y mis dudas.*

*Mi caso.*

Yo tengo una cuenta Nómina con ING y estoy autorizado a una cuenta Naranja. Me la hice hace un par de años con el plan amigo, me dieron 50 euros a mi y 50 al amigo que me comentó lo de la promoción. A lo largo de este tiempo otra gente de mi entorno se ha hecho una cuenta nómina con el plan amigo llevándose estas personas 50 euros y otros 50 llevándomelos yo. Tengo domiciliado la luz, el gas, internet y teléfono fijo, me devuelven el 2% de esos gastos. En la cuenta Naranja está como titular mi novia y yo como autorizado, tenemos todo nuestro capital en esa cuenta rentándonos a un 3% TAE, se que no es mucho pero puedo sacar el dinero cuando quiera, la promoción del 6% TAE que anuncian por la tele ahora mismo solo es durante 5 meses, antes era igual pero al 5 o 5,5% TAE.

No tengo ningún tipo de gasto debido la cuenta nómina o cuenta naranja, tengo tarjeta de crédito y de débito, gratuitas totalmente y gratuito totalmente sacar dinero en determinados bancos y cajas.

Una vez no me pusieron con ningún operador y la página web tampoco funcionaba, salvo esa noche, no he tenido ningún problema.

No puedo hablar de otros bancos on-line porque no los conozco, pero de momento tampoco tengo ningún interés en cambiar de banco on-line. 

*Mis dudas.*

Aprovechando este hilo, quería saber vuestra opinión sobre los bancos físicos o cajas, si no existieran los bancos on-line y sabiendo lo que se nos viene encima, me gustaría saber en que bancos físicos o cajas meteríais vuestro dinero. 

Seguro que coincidimos en algo, sólo meteríamos 20000 euros en cada entidad, pero...

¿En qué entidades sería?

¿Cuáles os dan más confianza de cara a los años venideros?


Espero vuestras opiniones.


Saludos.


----------



## chemosh (11 Sep 2008)

Yo he pasado por casi todos los bancos online existentes, y sin duda alguna, me quedo con ING, en cuatro años ni un solo problema, ni una sola comisión, la gente que atiede el telefono pilota y te solucionan las cosas rapidamente. Actualmente también tengo ibanesto, y es un despiporre, falta de profesionalidad, un kaos organizativo, lo único decente el interes que te dan, pero en cuanto pierda competitividad o las cosas se pongan dificiles, el dinerito en ING que es como si estuviera en Holanda.

Por cierto comentaban por arriba que es el BCE el que responde por ING, y es el Banco Central Holandes el que responde, ING en España no actua como entidad propia sino que es una sucursal de ING Holanda.

Saludos


----------



## albert_27 (11 Sep 2008)

albert_27 dijo:


> *Mis dudas.*
> 
> Aprovechando este hilo, quería saber vuestra opinión sobre los bancos físicos o cajas, si no existieran los bancos on-line y sabiendo lo que se nos viene encima, me gustaría saber en que bancos físicos o cajas meteríais vuestro dinero.
> 
> ...



Up

A ver si alguien se anima a decirme en que banco o caja metería sus eurillos, sin tener en cuenta los bancos o cajas on-line.

Yo creo que la mejor opción sería el Santander y/o el BBVA.

¿Alguna opción mejor? 

¿Alguna opción más?

¿Qué opináis al respecto?


----------



## YouYourself (11 Sep 2008)

Para que casque un banco grande, ya han tenido que cascar otros muchos más pequeños antes. Yo no temería un corralito en un banco grande pq el dinero se podría sacar antes de tiempo. Entre BBVA y Santander yo me quedo con BBVA, pero siempre en sus versiones online que no cobran comisiones.


----------



## albert_27 (11 Sep 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Para que casque un banco grande, ya han tenido que cascar otros muchos más pequeños antes. Yo no temería un corralito en un banco grande pq el dinero se podría sacar antes de tiempo. Entre BBVA y Santander yo me quedo con BBVA, pero siempre en sus versiones online que no cobran comisiones.



Yo creo que estas dos entidades serían las más acertadas, si tuviera que repartir el dinero en más entidades que no fueran on-line, tendría serías dudas. Habrán enmascarado las cuentas todo lo que habrán podido, no sabemos cual está en peor situación. Creo que las fusiones van a aparecer a destajo.


----------



## YouYourself (11 Sep 2008)

Donde no hay que meterlo es en cajas pequeñas, pq ya están saliendo a la luz sus dobles contabilidades. Y claro, si solo con eso podrían cascar solas, con la morosidad de las hipotecas es que tienen que quebrar por narices.


----------



## nief (11 Sep 2008)

Creo que lo que veremos seran subidas de comisiones a saco!!

Por cierto albert, en ing si intentas sacar el dinero con transferencia a otra cuenta te dan opcion de un deposito a 3 meses al 5% que puedes cancelar cuando quieras a coste cero!!
Yo los tengo asi jejeje


----------



## YouYourself (11 Sep 2008)

Ya dan un 6% y sin hacer historias.


----------



## gussman (11 Sep 2008)

Yo tenía los dineros (pocos, lamentablemente) en Openbank desde los tiempos en los que era Patagón.

Desde el cambio de web, es un desastre. Voy a sacar la pasta y a domiciliar la nómina en ING, que por el momento, en mi opinión, se comportan de forma muy eficiente.

P.D.: Supongo que habrán tirado a la calle al responsable de la migración a la nueva plataforma de Openbank, porque puede estar llevando el banco a la ruina.


----------



## YouYourself (11 Sep 2008)

Ya lo he puesto en otro link donde se explica, pero es el propio Santander quien decidió joder la estructura anterior de los bancos online que compraba y hacerla de nuevo sin tener en cuenta lo bien que funcionaba la anterior. Es decir, que esa mierda se va a tirar años y años y va a servir para TODAS las plataformas de Santander (Openbank, Ibanesto, lo que sea...).


----------



## albert_27 (12 Sep 2008)

nief dijo:


> Creo que lo que veremos seran subidas de comisiones a saco!!
> 
> Por cierto albert, en ing si intentas sacar el dinero con transferencia a otra cuenta te dan opcion de un deposito a 3 meses al 5% que puedes cancelar cuando quieras a coste cero!!
> Yo los tengo asi jejeje



Me imagino que sería alguna promoción para retención de capital, esto lo hace mucho timofónica con su ADSL, si intentas darte de baja, te ofrecen una promoción.

Pero ya no es necesario que intentes realizar una transferencia, ayer mismo nos llegó publicidad a casa de ING sobre los depósitos que comentas, no estaba seguro si sería para todo el mundo pero ahora he visto que está disponible en la web para cualquiera que lo quiera contratar.

http://www.ingdirect.es

Si os váis a _depósitos naranja_ y después a _depósitos a plazos_ aparece una tablita muy maja, me parece que las condiciones son inigualables. Si cancelas anticipadamente se te queda el interés al 2,5% nominal anual.


.......................Importe desde: 
......................10.000 €............25.000 €............50.000 € 
3 meses..........4,00% TAE..........4,20% TAE..........4,30% TAE 
6 meses..........4,40% TAE..........5,00% TAE..........5,40% TAE 
12 meses..........4,60% TAE.........5,20% TAE.........5,60% TAE 


Si alguna otra entidad ofrece algo mejor con la flexibilidad y seguridad que da ING, que me lo diga, quiero estar informado.

(Cualquier día nos contratan como comerciales, jejejeje)


Saludos.


----------



## TRAX (12 Sep 2008)

albert_27 dijo:


> Importe desde:
> 10.000 € 25.000 € 50.000 €
> 3 meses 4,00% TAE 4,20% TAE 4,30% TAE
> 6 meses 4,40% TAE 5,00% TAE 5,40% TAE
> ...



Bankinter (banco con morosidad mas baja) 50.000 € 4,37% TAE 1 mes


----------



## Cajero Jefe (12 Sep 2008)

Hombre, Bankinter tiene unos depositos a plazo mucho más flexibles. El mínimo para contratarlos es de 500€ y puedes fijar tu mismo el plazo que quieras si no te convencen los plazos estandar por meses o semanas que ofrecen.
Ahora mismo ofrecen por un plazo de un mes el 4,27%, y si lo haces a un año, el 5,12%.

Y como banco online, Bankinter me parece el que tiene una mejor "usabilidad".


----------



## tonuel (12 Sep 2008)

Bankinter está muy bien, a mi me ofrecieron el 5% a tres meses por 50.000€... 

Y con la que va a caer creo que allí van a estar... :o



Saludos


----------



## albert_27 (12 Sep 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Bankinter (banco con morosidad mas baja) 50.000 € 4,37% TAE 1 mes





Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Hombre, Bankinter tiene unos depositos a plazo mucho más flexibles. El mínimo para contratarlos es de 500€ y puedes fijar tu mismo el plazo que quieras si no te convencen los plazos estandar por meses o semanas que ofrecen.
> Ahora mismo ofrecen por un plazo de un mes el 4,27%, y si lo haces a un año, el 5,12%.
> 
> Y como banco online, Bankinter me parece el que tiene una mejor "usabilidad".




Se podría estudiar el tema. Bueno es saberlo.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2008)

Yo tengo cuentas en Uno-e, Activobank e Ibanesto. Con todos ellos más o menos bien, pero tampoco he intentado cancelar cuenta, osea que poco problema me pueden dar.


----------



## YouYourself (12 Sep 2008)

¿Qué ofrece Activobank? Es el Sabadell, no?


----------



## Topillo (12 Sep 2008)

> 4. Openbank (Santander): ¿Pero qué mierda es esta? Atención telefónica de guachupinos de no se que selva que te piden tu contraseña (tal cual) para poder operar como si fueras tú. Nada de sistemas automaticos seguros. La web es una mierda que tiene montones de errores y hace complicado operar. Pero las operaciones aunque realizadas no son instantáneas como en otros bancos tipo ING o Uno-e, donde cancelas un deposito y al segundo tienes el dinero disponible para moverlo. Si tienes un problema reza, pq literalmente te quedarás sin poder operar por los siglos de los siglos. Personalmente tuve que ir a una oficina pq me bloquearon todo y no existía un procedimiento para desbloquearlo (ni cartas con DNI, ni faxes, ni llamadas, ni emails...) No quiero ni pensar en la persona que no tenga oficina en su ciudad (solo tienen en grandes) y se quede con mucha la pasta pillada.




*lo ratifico al 100%*, después de correos electrónicos que me remitían al famoso tlfno, después de llamar al tfno y recibir (por 2 veces) tarjetas de crédito pero nunca la puñetera clave operativa (que era lo que solicitaba), después de dos cartas de reclamación, un fax, y sin que ni se dignasen* ni tan siquiera a contestar* en ninguna ocasión, hasta los coj****, y antes de enviar un burofax como último recurso, terminé por acercarme a la oficina para cancelar todo.
Y acabo de contratar con ING direct a ver qué tal me va, por ahora buenas perspectivas por lo que he leído arriba.
Ni a mi peor enemigo recomendaría openbank.


----------



## YouYourself (12 Sep 2008)

Lo más lamentable es que las oficinas no valen para nada. En las ofcinas no hacen NADA. Hay una persona completamente parada y en la oficina nunca hay nadie, pese a que suelen estar en sitios caros. Son más de imagen que otra cosa, porque salvo cancelar la cuenta (y gracias a dios) todo lo demás te dicen que lo hagas por internet o telefono, que ellos no pueden hacer nada.


----------



## paaq (13 Sep 2008)

Un artículo de invertia que recopila los mejores depósitos. Por alguna razón no hablan de ING Direct, lo que demuestra una vez más que cuando se trata de un foro en el que la gente habla libremente, el banco holandés siempre es el que mejor parado sale, y cuando se trata de un medio de comunicación, ni existe.

La crisis trae al ahorrador los mejores depósitos en diez años.


----------



## YouYourself (13 Sep 2008)

Pero es que en ese artículo es todo mentira. Pone que existen depositos a un mes por el 11-12%. La realidad es que no cuenta que son el primer mes gancho que dan al contratar a un periodo de tiempo superior con meses por debajo de la media. Osea que al final en el mismo periodo de tiempo pierdes dinero respecto a otros.

Luego se atreve a poner los depositos de mierda como el de CajaMadrid al 6%, pero nunca tiene en cuenta todo lo que te obligan a contratar y a hacer para que te de ese 6%. Al final debe rentar un 2% comparado con otros 6% reales como el de ING.

Y en ningún caso comenta los gastos de cancelación. En ING ninguno y cancelas cuando quieres y te dan los intereses hasta el momento. Hay mucha diferencia entre que un banco ponga un plazo máximo para un depósito simplemente para limitar la suración de la oferta (osea que el cliente decide en realidad hasta cuando mantiene su dinero) y otra lo que hacen los bancos con sus plazos obligatorios con comisiones de todo (osea que el banco secuestra el dinero del cliente y puede que le haga perderlo).


----------



## litio (13 Sep 2008)

paaq dijo:


> Un artículo de invertia que recopila los mejores depósitos. Por alguna razón no hablan de ING Direct, lo que demuestra una vez más que cuando se trata de un foro en el que la gente habla libremente, el banco holandés siempre es el que mejor parado sale, y cuando se trata de un medio de comunicación, ni existe.
> 
> La crisis trae al ahorrador los mejores depósitos en diez años.



Buen detalle, como todos los que no somos tontos sabemos que los medios de comunicación están “politizados” al máximo y estos "politicos" están conectados directamente a los bancos que son los que realmente nos gobiernan el país. Los bancos por su parte como es obvio no les interesa que se haga publicidad gratuita de la competencia. :


----------



## int21h (15 Sep 2008)

*Pues uno que se va a ir de Openbank, después de mucho tiempo...*

Yo soy cliente de Openbank desde que se llamaba precisamente Openbank (luego pasó a ser Patagon, y desde hace poco vuelve a ser Openbank), allá por el 97.

Tengo que decir que siempre estuve contento con este banco. Se da la casualidad de que en los últimos meses no he tenido que hacer prácticamente ninguna operación vía web salvo consultar alguna cosilla para la que no hace falta la clave operativa, y lo hacía desde el trabajo. Soy bastante paranoico con la (falta de) seguridad que ofrece Windows (es lo que tengo en el curro), y cuando tengo que usar la clave operativa sólo lo hago desde mi PC personal (con Linux).

Así que hasta hace unos quince días (quiero abrir depósitos y mover efectivo entre cuentas) no he sufrido realmente el cambio de interfaz de la página web, que es una puta mierda (con perdón). Lo que más me jode es que les he enviado una queja por correo y me han respondido con el texto estándar de que trasladan mi queja al departamento informático.

Hoy era el día límite que les di para que me respondieran y/o solventaran el problema, bajo amenaza expresa de cancelar todas mis cuentas -o al menos vaciarlas-, con lo que voy a proceder a llamarlos para ver qué me dicen.

Así que ya me veo abriendo cuentas en Uno-e y Citibank, por aquello de diversificar...

Por cierto, también tengo Cuenta Naranja en ING, pero como no opero mucho (sólo para trasladar "remesas"), no puedo dar una opinión objetiva. Eso sí, la página web no me gusta mucho (aunque por lo menos funciona).

Saludos.

PD: Yo, la verdad, no entiendo lo que está pasando en Openbank. Si quisiesen cargarse el banco a propósito no lo hubieran hecho mejor.


----------



## mlg (15 Sep 2008)

*al loro con lo que ofrece unicaja*

al loro con unicaja


UNICAJA lanza depósito estructurado, que ofrece un 12% sobre la mitad de la inversión y hasta el 14% por la otra mitad - Yahoo! Finanzas

*15 de septiembre de 2008, 12h31 
UNICAJA lanza depósito estructurado, que ofrece un 12% sobre la mitad de la inversión y hasta el 14% por la otra mitad *

El Depósito Combinado 12 es un depósito referenciado a bolsa, que remunera al cliente con un 12% fijo y garantizado por el 50% del capital invertido, y que permite obtener hasta un 14% por ...

El Depósito Combinado 12 es un depósito referenciado a bolsa, que remunera al cliente con un 12% fijo y garantizado por el 50% del capital invertido, y que permite obtener hasta un 14% por la otra mitad, en función del comportamiento de una cesta de acciones del IBEX-35

Unicaja ha lanzado al mercado el Depósito Combinado 12, un depósito estructurado a dos años que ofrece una rentabilidad fija y garantizada del 12% sobre la mitad de la inversión y una rentabilidad de hasta el 14% referenciada a una cesta de acciones del IBEX- 35, para la otra mitad de la inversión.

Con el lanzamiento de este nuevo depósito, Unicaja amplía su completa oferta comercial con productos de ahorro que permitan optar a rentabilidades superiores a los depósitos tradicionales y sin correr riesgos.

Entre las principales ventajas de este producto destaca el 100% del capital garantizado y una rentabilidad asegurada del 12% sobre la mitad de la inversión. El otro 50% queda referenciado a la evolución de una cesta de acciones del IBEX-35 compuesta por Telefónica, BBVA (Madrid: BBVA.MC - noticias) , Iberdrola (Madrid: IBE.MC - noticias) , Repsol (Madrid: REP.MC - noticias) y Santander (Madrid: SAN.MC - noticias) , pudiendo obtener el cliente hasta un 14% por esta parte.

Así, respecto a la remuneración variable de la mitad de la inversión, si a la fecha de vencimiento del depósito todas las acciones referidas están igual o por encima de su valor inicial, se obtiene un cupón del 14%. En caso de que sean cuatro de las acciones las que estén igual o por encima de su valor inicial, el cupón es del 10%; si son tres las acciones que cumplen las condiciones anteriores, este será del 6%; y será del 4%, si son dos de las acciones de la cesta las que están igual o por encima del valor inicial


----------



## int21h (15 Sep 2008)

O sea, que los analistos de Unicaja saben de sobra que el Ibex-35 se va a la mierda, y han dicho: "Oye, ¿por qué no damos un depósito al 6%, pero que parezca que damos un 13%?"


----------



## Beborn (15 Sep 2008)

Hola


Por favor alguien me recomienda algún buen banco donde depositar mi cuenta vivienda?

Actualmente la tengo en Caja Madrid y me dan una mierda de interés. He visto que en Oficina Directa (Banco pastor) dan mayor remuneración, pero da la casualidad de que es en este ultimo banco donde tengo mi nómina, depósitos, y otros dineros acumulados totalizando practicamente los 20.000€ por entidad que se recomiendan, por eso no quisiera meter ahí también mi cuenta vivienda, por si las moscas.

Conoceis algun otro banco principalmente online, que sea de los "de fiar" y que por cuenta vivienda o depositos que sirvan como cuenta vivienda de una buena remuneración, para trasladar la pasta allí?


¿Como haceis vosotros con las cuentas viviendas? (los que tengan). Tened en cuenta que a poco que ahorres ya te haces con los 20.000 € recomendados por entidad... es un peligro!


Saludos


----------



## int21h (15 Sep 2008)

Bueno, pues he intentado hacerme cliente de Uno-e vía web, y me he encontrado la primera cagada: no aparece mi ayuntamiento en la lista de poblaciones.

A la hora de dar mi dirección, no me deja teclear directamente el nombre de la localidad, sino que hay que elegirla de una lista. Esa lista está confeccionada absolutamente sin ningún criterio, ya que aparecen ayuntamientos, localidades que no son ayuntamientos (vivo en Galicia), barrios de localidades, etc... Da la impresión de que han elaborado la lista anotando los lugares donde hay oficinas de BBVA y... los lugares donde no hay BBVA no existen. En este caso, se han comido a todo un ayuntamiento.

Por ahora, un negativo muy gordo para Uno-e. Me da la impresión de que son bastante chapuzas, sobre todo porque el error lo han tenido a la hora de captar clientes, que se supone que debe ser la parte de la web que a ellos les interesa tener mejor diseñada.

Tendré que llamarles a ver qué excusa ponen.

Saludos.


----------



## YouYourself (15 Sep 2008)

Si te das de alta directamente por telefono supongo que meterán tus datos bien a la primera ya que lo hacen a mano.


----------



## andion (15 Sep 2008)

> Por favor alguien me recomienda algún buen banco donde depositar mi cuenta vivienda?



Es que me parto.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

Beborn dijo:


> Hola
> Por favor alguien me recomienda algún buen banco donde depositar mi cuenta vivienda?



Entre CajaEspaña y Caixa Laietana no se por cual me dicidiria... 



Saludos


----------



## YouYourself (15 Sep 2008)

¿Pero las cuentas vivienda valen para algo? Igual que los planes de pensiones, creo hay mejores formas de rentabilizar el dinero ahorrado.


----------



## YouYourself (16 Sep 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## rauval (16 Sep 2008)

Alguien ha probado tubancaja?

tubancaja.es, el nuevo banco online de bancaja | Comparativa de Bancos - CdB
https://www.tubancaja.es/tb/CAS/cuentas/tucuenta_rentable.html

no parece tener mala pinta...


----------



## YouYourself (16 Sep 2008)

Pues los agoreros de este foro dicen que está en el Top3 de cajas que van a quebrar en la primera ola. Así que quien quiera mejor que se de prisa.

Aunque habiendo palmado 100 millones ING (o 200 segun otra contaibilidad que tienen) creo que no queda banco que no esté afectado.

Yo lo tengo claro, no más de 20.000€ en deposto por DNI y banco.


----------



## int21h (17 Sep 2008)

*Mi reclamación ante Openbank*

Bueno, pues finalmente el lunes lo que hice fue llamarles para cantarles las cuarenta por teléfono, ya que hasta ahora solo lo había hecho por correo.

Después de decirles que me parecía tercermundista tener a una parte de sus clientes sin poder operar durante tanto tiempo, me dijeron que pasaban el tema al departamento informático.

Ayer por la tarde me llamaron, y me pidieron más datos sobre cuál era el problema exactamente. Les dije que no me aparecía el menú vertical del frame izquierdo, y fueron ellos los que mencionaron los famosos "undefined" que aparecen en el frame principal donde se presenta la información. Les dije que me pasaba tanto con Firefox versión 2 como con el Firefox versión 3 (también les comenté que me había actualizado a la versión 3 al ver que la versión 2 no funcionaba), y que no tenía intención de probar con el Internet Explorer, a parte de porque no me daba la gana, porque no tenía Windows instalado. Me comentaron que sí tenían constancia de problemas con la versión 3 de Firefox, pero que la versión 2 debería funcionar (aquí se han columpiado bastante).

En fin que quedaron en decirme algo lo más pronto posible, una vez averiguado lo que me pasaba.

En paralelo sigo buscando otros bancos... o una buena caja fuerte.

Saludos.


----------



## YouYourself (17 Sep 2008)

O un buen colchón viendo que se paga al Estado porque te deje poner el dinero en deuda.


----------



## YouYourself (19 Sep 2008)

Joder, con tanta crisis este hilo ha perdido importancia. Pero miradlo de otro modo: Imaginemos que se cierne un corralito y hay que mover la pasta, ¿que banco ofrece garantías para operar? Con Ibanesto donde parece que no funcionan los menus va a ser chungo


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Joder, con tanta crisis este hilo ha perdido importancia. Pero miradlo de otro modo: Imaginemos que se cierne un corralito y hay que mover la pasta, ¿que banco ofrece garantías para operar? Con Ibanesto donde parece que no funcionan los menus va a ser chungo



Si se cierne un corralito lo mejor es que saques el dinero del país... :o



Saludos


----------



## int21h (19 Sep 2008)

Ayer llamé a Uno-e para decirles lo de la pequeña cagada con la lista de poblaciones. Les comenté que la lista parecía hecha a partir de la lista de sucursales del BBVA, y la chica que me atendió no pudo más que decir "puede ser". Se ve que ellos usan el mismo interfaz para dar de alta a los clientes por teléfono, y tampoco le aparecía mi ayuntamiento.

Pero al menos da la impresión de que le ponen ganas para resolver los problemas: me tuvo un tiempo a la espera mientras habló con su responsable, y después me dijo que me avisarían en cuanto el problema estuviese solventado.

A ver cuánto tardan en arreglarlo.


----------



## YouYourself (30 Sep 2008)

¿Nadie más usando bancos online?


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (1 Oct 2008)

*intento de estafa de agente cial. de openbank*

Yo también estoy 100% satisfecho con ING aunque ahora estoy buscando otro banco online para diversificar. Lo único que tengo claro es que nunca contrataría nada con openbank por todo lo que he leído en este hilo y por la siguiente anécdota.

Mi única relación con openbank fué informándome con un comercial en el centro cial La Vaguada en Madrid. Estaba con mi novia y el tio nos dijo que al ser dos, ambos nos podíamos beneficiar de su oferta de 7% tae a tres meses, pero además uno de los dos podría prorragar su depósito otros tres meses al 7% tae, y ahora viene lo bueno, el cial. continúa diciendo mientras pone cara de poker: "es decir, que uno de los dos consigue un 14%tae":

No sé si es que el tio nos quiso estafar o si realmente en su libro de matemática financiera 3 meses al 7%tae y otros 3 meses al 7%tae significa 6 meses al 14%tae.

Un saludo, excelente hilo, que no decaiga.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Entre CajaEspaña y Caixa Laietana no se por cual me dicidiria...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




tiene que renovar su carné, que en los nuevos viene chip...



por cierto:


> es decir, que uno de los dos consigue un 14%tae



joder macho, esto es igual que el que dijo ayer que la mitad del euribor son impuestos como la gasolina


----------



## sinpene (1 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo actualmente 4 cuentas.


Cuenta nómina ING. Aquí tengo domiciliados todos los recibos, incluidos los de tarjetas de crédito de otras entidades.
Cuenta naranja ING. Para ahorrar un poco.
Cuenta iBanesto. Aquí tengo casi todos mis ahorros, por la oferta del 6% hasta enero. Antes los tenía en la cuenta naranja ING.
Cuenta en BSCH. Para ingresos en efectivo y posterior transferencia a una de las cuentas remuneradas (naranja o iBanesto).

La operativa por internet en todas las cuentas es buena. Nunca he tenido ningún problema. Y sin comisiones en ninguna de ellas.

Además, tengo las siguientes tarjetas:


Visa CEPSA. Devuelve en puntos canjeables por gasolina en EESS Cepsa el 5% de las compras en gasolina y el 1% de todas las demás. Como casi todo lo pago con tarjeta, cada més acumulo unos 15€ en puntos. La tarjeta es gratuita de por vida. La operativa por internet es buena, tanto en Citibank (emisora de la tarjeta) como en Cepsa.
Visa Rumbo. La solicité para comprar un billete en Rumbo con descuento. No la he vuelto a utilizar. La tarjeta es gratuita de por vida. No hay posibilidad de acceder a la cuenta por internet. Los comerciales son pesados (todos los meses me llaman para ofrecerme 8000€ al 7% TAE)
Master Card de Bankinter (Obsidiana creo que se llama). De vez en cuando hacen ofertas. Ahora mismo te descuentan un 3% de tus compras en combustible si repostas los miércoles. La tarjeta es gratuita de por vida.
Master Card de BSCH. Nunca la utilizo, pero siempre que llamo para darla de baja un par de meses antes de que me cobren la cuota (24€/año), me ofrecen un 10% de descuento en todas las compras durante los meses de octubre, noviembre y diciembre, con un máximo de 10€ por mes, es decir, gasto durante estos 3 meses unos 100€ al més, me cobran 24€ de cuota de tarjeta y me devuelven 30€. Este año además, como de verdad quería darla de baja, además de este descuento me han ofrecido una suscripción gratuita durante 12 meses a la revista de mi elección (Muy Interesante, Quo...), pagando solo el envío que según ellos es de 0.50€.

Un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tiene que renovar su carné, que en los nuevos viene chip...



Todavia estoy haciéndome las fotos, gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## tochopolilla (1 Oct 2008)

*valoración banca online*

Mi experiencia se límita a sólo dos:
- ING , soy cliente desde sus principios y no he tenido ningún problema.
- uno-e , mejor no haberlos conocido.


----------



## YouYourself (1 Oct 2008)

¿Qué te pasó con Uno-e? A mi me va bien, pero para estar prevenido.


----------



## NewDeal (1 Oct 2008)

Beborn dijo:


> Hola
> 
> 
> Por favor alguien me recomienda algún buen banco donde depositar mi cuenta vivienda?
> ...



Yo la tengo en ING. Al 3% +-


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2008)

tochopolilla dijo:


> Mi experiencia se límita a sólo dos:
> - ING , soy cliente desde sus principios y no he tenido ningún problema.
> - uno-e , mejor no haberlos conocido.



Cuenta, cuenta, que yo por ahora también estoy muy satisfecho. 



Saludos


----------



## Rainman (1 Oct 2008)

Aquí otro cliente de ING y OPEN-BANK. Suscribo todo lo dicho:

ING: una maravilla, hiper-contento con la cuenta nómina, sobre todo el hecho de poder sacar en CUALQUIER 4B (incluidos esos cajeros de aeropuertos, tiendas, etc) sin comisión ninguna, una gozada.

OPEN-BANK: el nuevo interfaz una porquería (inestable, poco amigable, poco flexible...) y ciertamente lo que no entiendo (ya se ha comentado) es que te pidan la clave de acceso cuando hablas con alguien de atención al cliente, me pasó cuando invalidaron mi password (encima decían que era culpa mia)., actualmente solo mantengo 5EUR en cuenta, x aquello de tener otra cuenta abierta por si tengo que tirar de una VISA de reserva...


----------



## YouYourself (1 Oct 2008)

Esa es la pega de Uno-e y cualquier otro banco actualmente, que solo te dejan sacar de los cajeros del propio banco gratis, de los de la misma red pagando 30 centimos, y del resto a comisión a mano armada.


----------



## Rainman (1 Oct 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Esa es la pega de Uno-e y cualquier otro banco actualmente, que solo te dejan sacar de los cajeros del propio banco gratis, de los de la misma red pagando 30 centimos, y del resto a comisión a mano armada.



*
FALSO - con la cuenta nómina de ING puedes sacar dinero en cualquier cajero de la red 4B (da igual el banco que sea) sin pagar comisión alguna*


----------



## vividor (2 Oct 2008)

sinpene dijo:


> Además, tengo las siguientes tarjetas:
> 
> 
> Master Card de Bankinter (Obsidiana creo que se llama). De vez en cuando hacen ofertas. Ahora mismo te descuentan un 3% de tus compras en combustible si repostas los miércoles. La tarjeta es gratuita de por vida.
> ...



Yo tuve una mala experiencia con la OBSIDIANA de bankinter. Me la sustrajeron en un viaje fuera de España y para bloquearla directamente con los de BANKINTER fué imposible, aparte de que no cogían el telefono simplemente no aceptaban llamadas desde fuera de España.

Vamos, un "señor" servicio en caso de robo.


----------



## YouYourself (2 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, ¿sigue funcionando lo del plan amigo de ING? Si un tercero se hace cliente recomentado por uno que ya lo es, ambos se llevan 50€ (para cada uno).

Creo que estaba hace tiempo esta promoción, pero ni me di de alta aprovechando la invitación de un cliente, ni siendo cliente he invitado a nadie.


----------



## pedrot (2 Oct 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿sigue funcionando lo del plan amigo de ING? Si un tercero se hace cliente recomentado por uno que ya lo es, ambos se llevan 50€ (para cada uno).
> 
> Creo que estaba hace tiempo esta promoción, pero ni me di de alta aprovechando la invitación de un cliente, ni siendo cliente he invitado a nadie.




son 30 euros por cada uno ahora


----------



## YouYourself (2 Oct 2008)

¿Y donde sale la opción de invitar a otro en la web? La tienen algo oculta porque no la encuentro.


----------



## YouYourself (2 Oct 2008)

Aprovecho para comentar una duda de la cuenta nomina. ¿Si dejas de tener la nomina domiciliada o la tienes temporalmente te capan todos los servicios y la tarjeta?


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (3 Oct 2008)

YouYourself dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar una duda de la cuenta nomina. ¿Si dejas de tener la nomina domiciliada o la tienes temporalmente te capan todos los servicios y la tarjeta?




en principio si, pierdes todos los servicios, lo pone en el contrato de la cuenta nómina

de todos modos muy probablemente a ellos le sigue interesando que uses sus tarjetas así que quizás es cuestión de hablarlo pero vamos cuenta con que si no hay nómina pierdes las ventajas de la cuenta nómina


----------



## Mancini (3 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> en principio si, pierdes todos los servicios, lo pone en el contrato de la cuenta nómina
> 
> de todos modos muy probablemente a ellos le sigue interesando que uses sus tarjetas así que quizás es cuestión de hablarlo pero vamos cuenta con que si no hay nómina pierdes las ventajas de la cuenta nómina



Por teléfono me dijeron que si que pierdes las ventajas pero que no es automático, es decir, que si un mes no llega la nómina no te lo quitan, tenían que ser unos cuantos meses seguidos. Lo bueno es que no hay penalización como en otras entidades que "regalan" portátiles, plasmas, psps, etc.


----------



## YouYourself (6 Oct 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## YouYourself (11 Oct 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (3 Dic 2008)

*¿Activobank o Uno-e?*

¿Alguien puede dar alguna opinión sobre Activobank? Estoy dudando entre abrirme una cuenta en Uno-e o en Activobank. Ya tengo cta. en ING y estoy muy satisfecho pero me gustaría tener un banco on-line con soporte de oficinas físicas para poder ingresar cheques en mano, sin tener que mandarlos por correo y así cerrar definitivamente mi cta en bbva a los que considero unos sinvergüenzas.

Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------

